# I need one of these



## jkbirocz (Mar 3, 2009)

Of course I probably would not use it much, but I want it. This thing is a monster, so is the $24.99 pricetag. 

Lucky Craft Bull Fish:

The Lucky Craft Bull Fish is a big, wide-body, fat wakebait. This floating beast comes in at 4” in length and weighs 2 oz. The Bull Fish resembles a shallow running fat crankbait but only bigger. The Bull Fish comes with two different tails, a prop tail and a spinner blade tail, which are interchangeable

(Taken from TackleWarehouse.com)


----------



## redbug (Mar 3, 2009)

I want one two that thing looks awesome...


----------

